# Pear Pie!



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

My pear tree is so heavy with fruit that a fairly large limb broke off. As a joke, I took the entire limb (fruit hanging everywhere) over to them. It's been hanging outside on their entertainment area for the last week and everyone who comes by to visit helps themselves to a half dozen pairs.

Today I went by to say hi and they gave me a Pear Pie made from some of the pears on the branch. It smelled great! And it tastes great too. Actually, I wouldn't have known it was pear pie as it tastes just like Apple Pie.

Tomorrow I'm going to juice a bunch of them and see what I get. Found a link about pear juice and it looks like Pears have a lot of benefit.

Link


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

We have a good crop of pears on our tree for the first time this year. We will be trying that pie out when we harvest them.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

sorry I misread the post


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Once, far too many years ago my wife made pear pie, I still can't believe how good it tasted as it was far better than any apple pie I've ever eaten. We have some pears that look pretty good, maybe I'll try talking my wife into making a few pies when they get ripe.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.allfourburners.com/2013/10/04/slow-cooker-vanilla-caramel-pear-butter/

I'm getting ready to try this recipe with my pears! Yum!

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipes/ginger-pear-preserves

And this one! I have two full-sizes trees coming in.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

HG, the butter and perserves sound great. We always do apple butter, but we won'thhave enough pears for that this year.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

squerly said:


> My pear tree is so heavy with fruit that a fairly large limb broke off. As a joke, I took the entire limb (fruit hanging everywhere) over to them. It's been hanging outside on their entertainment area for the last week and everyone who comes by to visit helps themselves to a half dozen pairs.
> 
> Today I went by to say hi and they gave me a Pear Pie made from some of the pears on the branch. It smelled great! And it tastes great too. Actually, I wouldn't have known it was pear pie as it tastes just like Apple Pie.
> 
> ...


My sugar goes up just by looking at it, wow, makes me very jealous.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

squerly said:


> My pear tree is so heavy with fruit that a fairly large limb broke off. As a joke, I took the entire limb (fruit hanging everywhere) over to them. It's been hanging outside on their entertainment area for the last week and everyone who comes by to visit helps themselves to a half dozen pairs.
> 
> Today I went by to say hi and they gave me a Pear Pie made from some of the pears on the branch. It smelled great! And it tastes great too. Actually, I wouldn't have known it was pear pie as it tastes just like Apple Pie.
> 
> ...


You are doing all these things with pears, are they green & what kind to you have.
My pineapple pear are small this year & still hard.
My MoonGlow pear are large, but not full size at this time.


----------

